# Check this out Newsom Daughter in AZ



## 46n2

Saw this posted online if this is true what a hipocrit and aren’t they supposed to be in quarantine?


----------



## dad4

46n2 said:


> Saw this posted online if this is true what a hipocrit and aren’t they supposed to be in quarantine?





soccer4us said:


> The team went but the player in question didn't attend


At least one person has said that Newsom's kid was not there.  Link above.


----------



## 46n2

well I hope she is feeling better I was just hoping to have a reason to dislike him more


----------



## electrichead72

Even if his daughter didn't go, her coach was flipping him the bird by taking the team.

That's kinda funny.


----------



## Lavey29

He just had dinner with 12 friends in the most expensive restaurant in the country while ordering everyone to stay home. Cancelling school and youth sports. Would it really surprise anyone if he circumvented his own state orders and his family left the state to play? Nothing but a socialist hypocrite but the sheep love him.


----------



## Chalklines

Check mate Comrade


----------



## dad4

electrichead72 said:


> Even if his daughter didn't go, her coach was flipping him the bird by taking the team.
> 
> That's kinda funny.


Unless you want a nightmare parent who tries to order the team around, you can't blame Newsom for what the team does. 

Blame him for French Laundry?  Sure.  But not this unless his family actually went.


----------



## soccer4us

dad4 said:


> Unless you want a nightmare parent who tries to order the team around, you can't blame Newsom for what the team does.
> 
> Blame him for French Laundry?  Sure.  But not this unless his family actually went.


to make it even better I think about 15 teams from that club went too


----------



## Yours in futbol

dad4 said:


> Unless you want a nightmare parent who tries to order the team around, you can't blame Newsom for what the team does.
> 
> Blame him for French Laundry?  Sure.  But not this unless his family actually went.


I'm not sure if I agree.

Isn't Newsom "ordering every other team in California around" by refusing to update return-to-play guidelines and advising against out of state travel to scrimmage?

How realistic is it to give Newsom the benefit of the doubt that her team and SJ's other teams prepared for this tournament while maintaining 12 person "bubbles" and staying 6 feet away from each other at all times?

IMO this is far worse than French Laundry.  At least in that case, he complied with the applicable mandates at the time in Napa County - so he was following the same rules that apply to the rest of us.  Whereas here, he is essentially holding youth sports across California hostage by failing to update the August 3rd guidelines while turning a blind eye to the activities at his kid's club. 

I'm so fired up by this that I'm going to .... send another email to Newsom, Ghaly, and my local reps


----------



## SoccerEnvy

Well I think it is creepy that they released her full name, birth month and year (?) and are asking for pictures of this child. I get it and understand the intent but doesn’t seem right.

That being said, I’m surprised he has children who play competitive soccer. As it seemed liked the lawmakers didn’t have any first hand experience or knowledge  of youth sports during this pandemic!


----------



## Lavey29

dad4 said:


> Unless you want a nightmare parent who tries to order the team around, you can't blame Newsom for what the team does.
> 
> Blame him for French Laundry?  Sure.  But not this unless his family actually went.



You dont think his kid told him, "Dad, the team is going to play a tournament in ..................." ?  Why didn't Newsolini contact the coach and club for his kid and tell them that specifically violates my edicts for interstate travel and youth sport contact play so I'm directing you to follow my temporary state orders and my kid is not allowed to participate .

Do you really think the socialist hypocrite did this?


----------



## MSK357

SoccerEnvy said:


> Well I think it is creepy that they released her full name, birth month and year (?) and are asking for pictures of this child. I get it and understand the intent but doesn’t seem right.
> 
> That being said, I’m surprised he has children who play competitive soccer. As it seemed liked the lawmakers didn’t have any first hand experience or knowledge  of youth sports during this pandemic!


All that info is on his Wikipedia page. He takes pictures with his daughter publicaly and they are online. The only new information "released" is that his kid plays club soccer and that at least the team went to desert cup. Its implied that she went as well. Seems pretty easy enough to prove either way.


----------



## dad4

Lavey29 said:


> You dont think his kid told him, "Dad, the team is going to play a tournament in ..................." ?  Why didn't Newsolini contact the coach and club for his kid and tell them that specifically violates my edicts for interstate travel and youth sport contact play so I'm directing you to follow my temporary state orders and my kid is not allowed to participate .
> 
> Do you really think the socialist hypocrite did this?


Nope.  The last thing I’d want is some overbearing parent giving orders to the coach.  Would you like it if one of the other parents on your team did that?  

I’d much rather he politely explain that his family is not comfortable going to the tournament, and leave it at that.  Which, from current reports, is exactly what he did.


----------



## Lavey29

dad4 said:


> Nope.  The last thing I’d want is some overbearing parent giving orders to the coach.  Would you like it if one of the other parents on your team did that?
> 
> I’d much rather he politely explain that his family is not comfortable going to the tournament, and leave it at that.  Which, from current reports, is exactly what he did.


So he complicitly violated his own state orders?

Gotcha,  makes perfect example for all of us huh?


----------



## dad4

Lavey29 said:


> So he complicitly violated his own state orders?
> 
> Gotcha,  makes perfect example for all of us huh?


Do you honestly think you made a point there?

Wow.  Have a great day.  Don’t go into law.  Enjoy your games.


----------



## EOTL

46n2 said:


> well I hope she is feeling better I was just hoping to have a reason to dislike him more


You should direct your ire at his role ensuring that CA has one of the lowest mortality rates in the US, and easily the lowest with any significant high population density area. What a jerk keeping people alive.


----------



## Lavey29

dad4 said:


> Do you honestly think you made a point there?
> 
> Wow.  Have a great day.  Don’t go into law.  Enjoy your games.


I'm sorry your puppet master let you down again even if it was for a good reason to let his daughter play the sport she enjoys. Lead by example is not his strong point at all. In fact I can't really name a strong point for him but I'm sure you will continue to adore him. I'm comfortably retired at 54 so not looking for any career choices but thanks for your suggestion. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## EOTL

46n2 said:


> Saw this posted online if this is true what a hipocrit and aren’t they supposed to be in quarantine?


When are you going to apologize for dragging some poor kid into this forum speculating that her father did something that didn’t happen?


----------



## EOTL

Yours in futbol said:


> I'm not sure if I agree.
> 
> Isn't Newsom "ordering every other team in California around" by refusing to update return-to-play guidelines and advising against out of state travel to scrimmage?
> 
> How realistic is it to give Newsom the benefit of the doubt that her team and SJ's other teams prepared for this tournament while maintaining 12 person "bubbles" and staying 6 feet away from each other at all times?
> 
> IMO this is far worse than French Laundry.  At least in that case, he complied with the applicable mandates at the time in Napa County - so he was following the same rules that apply to the rest of us.  Whereas here, he is essentially holding youth sports across California hostage by failing to update the August 3rd guidelines while turning a blind eye to the activities at his kid's club.
> 
> I'm so fired up by this that I'm going to .... send another email to Newsom, Ghaly, and my local reps


Let’s see. He was accused of letting his daughter play in AZ, which was a lie. So now you’re accusing him of being responsible for his daughter’s soccer club violating youth sports guidelines when there’s no proof of that either?  And you’re doing it for the sake of supporting why you think you and your kids should be doing whatever they want although more people are dying of Covid in this country than at any prior time. I guess all those old people deserve to die because they’re all just giving it to each other and not getting it from anyone else. 

No one yet has answered how many people need to die before they’re willing to concede they were wrong. Cuz we’re gonna be at 300,000 later this week and 3000 a day. Small price to pay so you can live vicariously through your kid and @Desert Hound  can hit the bar?


----------



## Lavey29

EOTL said:


> Let’s see. He was accused of letting his daughter play in AZ, which was a lie. So now you’re accusing him of being responsible for his daughter’s soccer club violating youth sports guidelines when there’s no proof of that either?  And you’re doing it for the sake of supporting why you think you and your kids should be doing whatever they want although more people are dying of Covid in this country than at any prior time. I guess all those old people deserve to die because they’re all just giving it to each other and not getting it from anyone else.
> 
> No one yet has answered how many people need to die before they’re willing to concede they were wrong. Cuz we’re gonna be at 300,000 later this week and 3000 a day. Small price to pay so you can live vicariously through your kid and @Desert Hound  can hit the bar?


And you know personally that his daughter did not travel to Arizona to play?  We all know the answer to my question but just want to see if you can answer it honestly and not with 3 paragraphs of nonsense.


----------



## EOTL

Lavey29 said:


> And you know personally that his daughter did not travel to Arizona to play?  We all know the answer to my question but just want to see if you can answer it honestly and not with 3 paragraphs of nonsense.


I’m not the one making a false allegation about someone. I know that birthers like you make up false allegations about others and then demand that people prove your falsities false. Pathetic but for the course.


----------



## Yours in futbol

EOTL said:


> Let’s see. He was accused of letting his daughter play in AZ, which was a lie. So now you’re accusing him of being responsible for his daughter’s soccer club violating youth sports guidelines when there’s no proof of that either?  And you’re doing it for the sake of supporting why you think you and your kids should be doing whatever they want although more people are dying of Covid in this country than at any prior time. I guess all those old people deserve to die because they’re all just giving it to each other and not getting it from anyone else.
> 
> No one yet has answered how many people need to die before they’re willing to concede they were wrong. Cuz we’re gonna be at 300,000 later this week and 3000 a day. Small price to pay so you can live vicariously through your kid and @Desert Hound  can hit the bar?


I'm accusing him of willfully turning a blind eye to his daughter's soccer team and club violating the youth soccer guidelines that he imposes upon every other team and club in the State.

And it's for the sake of supporting that I think my kids, and all the other kids across the State, should be able to enjoy the exact same COVID-related practices that Newsom's kid enjoys at San Juan.  Because there is no way they were able to compete at the Desert Super Cup while maintaining a "stable cohort" of 12 kids, and maintaining 6 feet between every player at all times.  Both of which Newsom requires for non-SJ clubs under the current August 3 guidelines that Newsom refuses to update.

Lastly, I'm not convinced that allowing my kid's club to enjoy San Juan's COVID-related, Newsom-approved practices will substantially increase COVID cases or deaths in California.  And if I'm wrong, and what San Juan has been doing DOES substantially increase the 300k death total, then why the heck is Newsom willfully allowing San Juan to continue those COVID-related practices?


----------



## EOTL

Yours in futbol said:


> I'm accusing him of willfully turning a blind eye to his daughter's soccer team and club violating the youth soccer guidelines that he imposes upon every other team and club in the State.
> 
> And it's for the sake of supporting that I think my kids, and all the other kids across the State, should be able to enjoy the exact same COVID-related practices that Newsom's kid enjoys at San Juan.  Because there is no way they were able to compete at the Desert Super Cup while maintaining a "stable cohort" of 12 kids, and maintaining 6 feet between every player at all times.  Both of which Newsom requires for non-SJ clubs under the current August 3 guidelines that Newsom refuses to update.
> 
> Lastly, I'm not convinced that allowing my kid's club to enjoy San Juan's COVID-related, Newsom-approved practices will substantially increase COVID cases or deaths in California.  And if I'm wrong, and what San Juan has been doing DOES substantially increase the 300k death total, then why the heck is Newsom willfully allowing San Juan to continue those COVID-related practices?


You heard it here first. The Governor of the State of California should also be his daughter’s soccer club manager.

Is San Juan violating guidelines?  Does the Commerce Clause allow a governor to prohibit dumb people from engaging in this kind of dumb interstate commerce?

Keep making up stupid nonsense. It’s fun to see the stupider and stupider things you people say after each prior stupid thing keeps getting exposed.


----------



## Yours in futbol

EOTL said:


> You heard it here first. The Governor of the State of California should also be his daughter’s soccer club manager.
> 
> Is San Juan violating guidelines?  Does the Commerce Clause allow a governor to prohibit dumb people from engaging in this kind of dumb interstate commerce?
> 
> Keep making up stupid nonsense. It’s fun to see the stupider and stupider things you people say after each prior stupid thing keeps getting exposed.


You tell me:

Are San Juan players practicing or playing games in stable cohorts comprised of no more than 12 players? 

Are San Juan players maintaining 6 feet separation at all times in practice or games?

Is San Juan traveling to Arizona over Thanksgiving weekend consistent with Newsom and Ghaly's statements a couple weeks ago that they discourage players from traveling to other states to play sports?

If Newsom knew that San Juan was violating his guidelines, does he have a duty as the Governor of California to stop it?

I don't really think your (or anyone's) answers to any of the above matters very much in the grand scheme of things unless you have some insight to offer, but yes, I think they are important questions to ask.

Regarding your commerce clause statement, both Newsom and Ghaly declined to rule out additional restrictions for teams that travel out of state to play games.  I don't see how that's possible now.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Newsom’s kid has not practiced or participated with her San Juan team in months.


----------



## Lavey29

EOTL said:


> I’m not the one making a false allegation about someone. I know that birthers like you make up false allegations about others and then demand that people prove your falsities false. Pathetic but for the course.



Lol, nice skip and dance you little sheep. I will go ahead and answer for you "No, I dont know if his daughter violated daddies state orders and gravely endangered others up her return to California "


----------



## EOTL

Lavey29 said:


> Lol, nice skip and dance you little sheep. I will go ahead and answer for you "No, I dont know if his daughter violated daddies state orders and gravely endangered others up her return to California "


It’s so fun when someone can’t support an accusation with a single fact, then they get proven wrong, then they keep digging. The only unanswered legitimate unanswered question at this point is how many lobotomies you’ve had birther.


----------



## El Clasico

Soccerfan2 said:


> Newsom’s kid has not practiced or participated with her San Juan team in months.


And you know this how?


----------



## Lavey29

EOTL said:


> It’s so fun when someone can’t support an accusation with a single fact, then they get proven wrong, then they keep digging. The only unanswered legitimate unanswered question at this point is how many lobotomies you’ve had birther.


Oh Ewok, I thought you were one of the smart sheep. Was I wrong there too? You need to start your little stories with "I think" because that way you are only expressing a speculative opinion not a fact supported by direct evidence.  I know this is a big step and hard for you to understand but trust me it will benefit you in the long run especially when you eventually leave the bubble.


----------



## EOTL

Lavey29 said:


> Oh Ewok, I thought you were one of the smart sheep. Was I wrong there too? You need to start your little stories with "I think" because that way you are only expressing a speculative opinion not a fact supported by direct evidence.  I know this is a big step and hard for you to understand but trust me it will benefit you in the long run especially when you eventually leave the bubble.


Yes, make a false accusation that is nothing more than speculation and then accuse those who demand that you prove it of speculating about your speculation. You must be Outlaw or one of his in bred family.


----------



## EOTL

El Clasico said:


> And you know this how?


How do we know you aren’t a child molestor? Or should we just accuse you of being one until you can prove otherwise?


----------



## Lavey29

EOTL said:


> Yes, make a false accusation that is nothing more than speculation and then accuse those who demand that you prove it of speculating about your speculation. You must be Outlaw or one of his in bred family.


Your puppet master has already demonstrated his hypocrisy dining with the large group at the expensive restaurant 2 weeks ago. He could be a dang super spreader right now killing 1000s according to your logic right? So, we know he doesn't follow his own ordered guidelines.  Would it be possible he allowed his kid to travel out of state for soccer? Refer to Exhibit A below.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> How do we know you aren’t a child molestor? Or should we just accuse you of being one until you can prove otherwise?


We don’t, but at least he has shared stories about his kids soccer experiences. Can’t say the same for you, can we?


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> We don’t, but at least he has shared stories about his kids soccer experiences. Can’t say the same for you, can we?


It must be frustrating for the youth soccer crowd - so full of self pity and the need to live through our children - that I do not share their/your shortcomings.


----------



## Lavey29

EOTL said:


> It must be frustrating for the youth soccer crowd - so full of self pity and the need to live through our children - that I do not share their/your shortcomings.


Ewok are you also the Grinch?


----------



## EOTL

Lavey29 said:


> Your puppet master has already demonstrated his hypocrisy dining with the large group at the expensive restaurant 2 weeks ago. He could be a dang super spreader right now killing 1000s according to your logic right? So, we know he doesn't follow his own ordered guidelines.  Would it be possible he allowed his kid to travel out of state for soccer? Refer to Exhibit A below.View attachment 9588


Yeah, we get that you’re looking for excuses to engage in super spreading.  Ain’t no rally in Omaha. Ain’t no motorcycle rally in Sturgis. And certainly it ain’t 60,000 people traveling all across the country to/from Surf Cup. You are confusing bad optics with your comfort with killing hundreds of thousands of Americans.


----------



## EOTL

Lavey29 said:


> Ewok are you also the Grinch?


Wow, you’re so soft you can’t even handle a canceled soccer tournament.


----------



## Soccerfan2

El Clasico said:


> And you know this how?


Our friend’s daughter is on her team.


----------



## Lavey29

EOTL said:


> Wow, you’re so soft you can’t even handle a canceled soccer tournament.


You're a mean one Mr. Grinch


----------



## EOTL

Soccerfan2 said:


> Our friend’s daughter is on her team.


There’s a pedo tunnel between @El Clasico’s house and a pizza parlor in DC!


----------



## Lavey29

EOTL said:


> There’s a pedo tunnel between @El Clasico’s house and a pizza parlor in DC!


Figured you would know where the pedo tunnel is located. Been on any plane rides to the island to?


----------

